# Thanksgiving Hunt



## ziggy15 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm curious to know if you all bother to hunt thanksgiving morning or evening with the amount of people that potentially will be hunting the same areas and times, due to the "day off" of work.

I was going to plan to head out, but started thinking it might not be worth the fight (figuratively and literally).


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

It's still worth it to get out, but there are a lot of people that have the same idea for sure. I've had great shoots the last few Thanksgivings.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

It's a tradition for us. we hunt Every year and run into the same people every year. It's a great day to go. We are going to hunt Black Friday for sure. We figure all the wives will be shopping and the husbands have to stay home and watch the kiddos. We will see how things turn out. :mrgreen:


----------



## ziggy15 (Dec 19, 2012)

My shins are still bruised from breaking Ice last Saturday.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I know the feeling. Literally bleeding somehow just below my right knee. Still worth it though. Good times.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'll be out there thanksgiving for sure. Extended archery permit and a freezer that still needs meat in it for the morning, and potentially hunting ducks in the afternoon.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

My wife works Thursday night to the wee hours of Friday morn so we will see if I can get out in the afternoon. If so it will be close and probably on a WMA.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

too many people for me


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

T-Day is one of only 2 days a year that I watch a football game. I will watch the Lions (I'm originally from Michigan) on T-Day and of course later in the year I'll watch the Superbowl just to see the best commercials in the world. :mrgreen:


----------



## ziggy15 (Dec 19, 2012)

It was a slow morning.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

We went out and had a blast shooting the bull and reminnising on memories of past thanksgiving hunts....but it was a slow day for us and no wind. Birds were flying high and not wanting to play with the decoys.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it was the slow thanksgiving hunt i have ever been on. it was sad to see.


----------

